

Electric DeLorean in 2013 - caublestone
http://delorean.com/2011/10/electric-delorean/

======
lutusp
This will only work if the DeLorean is redesigned from the ground up in order
to be as strong and light as the Tesla is. The only reason the Tesla has the
performance it does is because the car is overall much lighter than a typical
car, to make up for its very heavy battery.

A car meant for a different era can only succeed as an electric car if it's
redesigned to accommodate the realities of battery operation. Based on online
data, it's not easy to discover whether this is so about the electric
DeLorean.

------
wizdum
A friend of mine built his own recently. You can see some of the progress pics
and info on facebook <https://www.facebook.com/DMCEV>

